# Selling your catch to a restaurant?



## wackydaddy

Does anybody on the forum know what it takes to sell their catch to a restaurant or distributor of choice? 
Essentially i'm trying to make my trips worth while, my wife limits what I can keep in the freezer (poor me) but I want to go fishing as often as possible. So other than the easy route of giving the extra catch to my fellow brethren which I wouldn't mind doing often, would it hurt to sell some of it to help with the costs of maintenance and gas in this economy?
So, what does it take? What kind of license, do I need to have a business licence, a business tax ID, etc...??


----------



## JD7.62

Its cheaper to just throw them back in your situation.


----------



## John B.

Wirelessly posted



JD7.62 said:


> Its cheaper to just throw them back in your situation.


X2


----------



## Austin

I happen to have neighbors who are avid fisherman such as myself. They recently moved to Pensacola from Tallahassee. I had more sheepshead than I really needed, and gave them what I didn't need as a "welcome to the hood" gift. Well, that payed off with a cool friendship, fishing buddies, and when they have more fish than they need, I get a knock on my door.. To me, that's the best way of doing it.

But in the case that you don't have the same kind of "hook up", throwing them back is the next best option imo.


----------



## aquatic argobull

Best to catch and release


----------



## Slamdancer

Back in the day, selling your excess catch was simple. We paid for many a trip selling both shrimp & fish. Today the regulations and enforcement are more stringent. I believe in Alabama a commercial hook & line license is easy to get, but it will limit you to species not regulated by the federal government. For these species, you are going to have to buy a license from a current licensee and earn a minimum of 50% of you income from commercial fishing. Good luck with that. Probably better off donating them to someone who will appreciate them.


----------



## Crab Man

PM me, I can help you get permits and find a market. Keep in mind it will require time put it on the water (most likely on someone elses boat) and regs will not be the same.

Inshore is much less expensive permit wise than offshore, but can still get pricey for individual fisheries.


----------



## Crab Man

Austin said:


> But in the case that you don't have the same kind of "hook up", throwing them back is the next best option imo.


Giving it away to a neighbor isn't a hook-up, it's a gift. 

You could go to any of the retail fishmarkets and poach customers out of the parking lot as a last resort. The ones in the hood will have people willing to buy anything.


----------



## dustyflair

You can't sell to restaurants legally without proper permits and documentation. Don't do it, JUST GIVE IT AWAY!


----------



## Starlifter

This is a grey area I am about to mention, and what I am about to post I do not condone this action, I have never attempted it, nor will I; additionally this is what I have heard by word of mouth, so I do not claim to know it's accuracy; or whether this really happens or not.

I was told that under your recreational license, you could give away your catch for free to somebody with the proper ability to sell fish at wholesale; and in the end they would "$$$" show their appreciation.

Now, what you are asking about how to legally go about it. I asked a commercial fisherman once how someone would go about this very same thing, and was asking specifically about the Bluefin/Yellowfin Tuna fishery. He explained you would first start with a commercial license to catch bait fish at first, and over a period of "x" amount of years you would have to sell so many thousands of pounds.

Eventually, you would work your way up until you could find a reef fish permit; which all are spoken for from what I understand within the commercial fleet. Eventually, maybe you would find someone wanting to get out of the business, and be able to buy their license from them, though it will not come cheap is what I was explained.

Once obtaining the license, you will have to go through several steps when commercial fishing to call in when you are heading out, and check back in when you have returned. You would need a tracking device installed on the boat, so they can keep dibs on where your boat is at all times, and so forth, so forth...

As others have recommended, it is better to just give away your extras, buy a floor freezer for the garage, or just throw back what you don't want.


----------



## sealark

Starlifter said:


> This is a grey area I am about to mention, and what I am about to post I do not condone this action, I have never attempted it, nor will I; additionally this is what I have heard by word of mouth, so I do not claim to know it's accuracy; or whether this really happens or not.
> 
> I was told that under your recreational license, you could give away your catch for free to somebody with the proper ability to sell fish at wholesale; and in the end they would "$$$" show their appreciation.


 Wrong Wrong The retail dealers MUST have LEGAL trip tickets for every fish that is resold from there establishment. The Officials are and regularly check the retailers for proper paperwork. :thumbup:


----------



## John B.

Wirelessly posted

This will be a good one....

If you want to do it the legal way, you will need to buy a Saltwater Products License (spl). It is $50. Once you have that, you will need to catch, and sell $5000 worth of unrestricted species (squid, cigar minnows, sand fleas) within your first year. Once that is complete, you are then able to get a Restricted species (RS) license. This will give you the opportunity to sell regulated species such as sheepshead and pompano. 

Anyone can get the 2 licenses, it just takes time and effort. 

From here it gets a bit more complicated, to sell mackerels, you would need a mackerel permit. Snappers I believe you buy by the pound, and I also believe you would need a reef fish permit. 

Also, to keep your RS, you have to prove $5000 income within a 3-year period. (Don\'t quote me on any of this)


----------



## younghooker

I trade my fish filets... with a select few friends/neighbors.. who give me home cooking meals.. spagetti, meat loaf, etc...:yes:


----------



## wackydaddy

Sure does sound like alot more effort and time than a recreational guy can afford with 2 young kids, otherwise they could come with me. Fair enough, I'd be willing to trade fresh caught fish for anything or give it away as a "gift" to some good friends, donate to a group fish fry. I've already got 1 deep freezer in my garage that I'm limited how much fish I can store in it, between fish and bait I don't get much


----------



## JD7.62

Why not just throw back what you dont use?


----------



## wackydaddy

I guess I want a sense of reason to blow $4.50 per gallon of gas I use tooling around to do what I love. Quickest way to blow money and have nothing to show for it other than a memory...


----------



## SmokenJoe

Leave a few for others to catch. 

When you go to a movie do you get to bring something home, how about a concert, or even a vacation etc...

I understand were your coming from but if your freezers are full let them go. Want to give some to friends great! The meat does not make the trip better just eases one's penny pinching conscience. Besides then you don't have to clean them. 

I am sure some will take what I am about to say wrong and it is not directed at anyone but you need to be really carful about this because if you break the laws you are essentially a *poacher * for *profit*. Especally if you sell fish that are not commercially fished to someone else. I am sure no one here wants to be labeled a Poacher. *That is not what you asked about but I thought I would bring it up to remind people to be carful.
*
I know some good old country boys in Mississippi who got in trouble for selling catfish to people they knew. They were then labeled poachers I never thought of them that way but in reality thats what they did.

Nothing wrong with wanting to cut back on the costs of a sport you enjoy but how you go about it can get you in trouble.

Joe


----------



## tjwareusmc

I understand wanting to offset your costs! Plus if you are like me, you love catching fish and that would let you do it more often. I'm often torn between the need for conservation/regulation and all of the damn laws! Our government has reached so far into our lives that it is tough to do anything anymore.

Maybe you can look in the need a ride/crew section and get someone to split your costs.


----------



## wackydaddy

tjwareusmc said:


> Maybe you can look in the need a ride/crew section and get someone to split your costs.


I already do that just about every time I go out :thumbup: it certainly helps!


----------



## Yakavelli

I personally don't keep any more than I can eat in a few days. I haven't frozen fish in years, and can eat fish whenever I want it...I am a fisherman. On a different note, couldn't you buy a second freezer reserved only for fish. Maybe then you wouldn't have to ask permission to freeze your catch. You married guys trip me out.


----------



## wackydaddy

Well i've got a wife that doesn't like fish or the smell of fish, and we have a 2nd freezer (chest) that i'm about to pay forward or sell, she also doesn't want that used at all. Yes married has plenty of downsides when you choose one that doesn't enjoy the same hobby to any degree.


----------



## feelin' wright

If you like you can "store" a chest over at my house and fill it up with fish. Can't say how much will be there when you come to pick up some fillets though.


----------



## redeyes

Get a camera.
If you catch something big enough to be proud of, take a pic and release.
As it is now, you probably take a picture of a dead fish at the dock, clean it and give it away. Same result with less work.
on the other hand if you catch a fish which you wouldn't pose for a picture with and you don't need/want any fish to eat...throw it back.


----------



## Burnt Drag

Back when I was in my 20s and early 30s, we'd catch or spear a few extras and sell them to restaurants for beer money, but now, I'd never put myself or my friends who own restaurants in the position to be arrested, or fined. I had commercial permits on my boat for a few years, but I dropped all that when they mandated the Vessel Monitoring Systems.


----------



## Crab Man

Not everyone cares for catch and release. Like I said, if you want an rs shoot me a pm and I'll tell you how to get one.


----------



## hjorgan

The neighbors always appreciate fillets. Whole fish not so much.
It pains me when we clean out the freezer because we end up designating much of the fish we should have eaten but didn't for the bait freezer.
Great crab and pinfish bait.

For the last couple of years we've kept a crab, bait and fish tub (about 600 gallons) on the dock with a pump running to it. Inshore fish like redfish and trout can be held a few days so we can enjoy fresh fish in just a few minutes. Plus the area kids (and the wife) love to feed the pinfish. A holding basket under a dock might work out well too.


----------



## redeyes

Crab Man said:


> Not everyone cares for catch and release. Like I said, if you want an rs shoot me a pm and I'll tell you how to get one.


 What is an RS?


----------



## aroundthehorn

redeyes said:


> What is an RS?



http://myfwc.com/license/saltwater/commercial-fishing/qualifying-for-rs/


----------



## DreamWeaver21

John B. said:


> Wirelessly posted
> 
> This will be a good one....
> 
> If you want to do it the legal way, you will need to buy a Saltwater Products License (spl). It is $50. Once you have that, you will need to catch, and sell $5000 worth of unrestricted species (squid, cigar minnows, sand fleas) within your first year. Once that is complete, you are then able to get a Restricted species (RS) license. This will give you the opportunity to sell regulated species such as sheepshead and pompano.
> 
> Anyone can get the 2 licenses, it just takes time and effort.
> 
> From here it gets a bit more complicated, to sell mackerels, you would need a mackerel permit. Snappers I believe you buy by the pound, and I also believe you would need a reef fish permit.
> 
> Also, to keep your RS, you have to prove $5000 income within a 3-year period. (Don\'t quote me on any of this)


This is pretty close. You neeed an Saltwater Products License, Restricted Species, Reef fish permit, different pemits per species most of which you will have to buy shares from someone who has them. I think you have to buy the reef fish permit from someone who already has one as well. I think the reef fish permit will be a few grand. Snapper shares are probably high teens to mid $20s per pound. So to get anything significant figure 10s of thousands here. Not sure on the price on the groupers shares but they are seperated by deep water and shallow water so be sure to buy some of both.

Of course you will be doing this from a boat so you need install a VMS (vessel monitoring system). It is a satellite linked computer that transmits your boat's position to big brother every few hours and kills your batteries in the process. It also costs thousands and requires a monthly fee. Don't forget that when you go out, you need to call ahead 3 hours before you land any fish and tell them that you will be landing fish and where you will be landing so they can come inspect the fish. Also you can only sell to an authorized buyer, which most resturants are not.

Once you do all this, you will be broke as hell but will be considered by many people on this board as a "big money commericial fisherman" with a powerful lobby to fight for your right to rape the ocean. 

Easy as pie! I think it could use a bit more regulation though....


----------



## sealark

DreamWeaver21 said:


> This is pretty close. You neeed an Saltwater Products License, Restricted Species, Reef fish permit, different pemits per species most of which you will have to buy shares from someone who has them. I think you have to buy the reef fish permit from someone who already has one as well. I think the reef fish permit will be a few grand. Snapper shares are probably high teens to mid $20s per pound. So to get anything significant figure 10s of thousands here. Not sure on the price on the groupers shares but they are seperated by deep water and shallow water so be sure to buy some of both.
> 
> Of course you will be doing this from a boat so you need install a VMS (vessel monitoring system). It is a satellite linked computer that transmits your boat's position to big brother every few hours and kills your batteries in the process. It also costs thousands and requires a monthly fee. Don't forget that when you go out, you need to call ahead 3 hours before you land any fish and tell them that you will be landing fish and where you will be landing so they can come inspect the fish. Also you can only sell to an authorized buyer, which most resturants are not.
> 
> Once you do all this, you will be broke as hell but will be considered by many people on this board as a "big money commericial fisherman" with a powerful lobby to fight for your right to rape the ocean.
> 
> Easy as pie! I think it could use a bit more regulation though....


You hit the nail on the head +1 .:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## LITECATCH

Oh yea, don't forget to tell them what time you will be back into the dock. They are there somtimes waiting.


----------



## fishn4real

wackydaddy said:


> Well i've got a wife that doesn't like fish or the smell of fish, and we have a 2nd freezer (chest) that i'm about to pay forward or sell, she also doesn't want that used at all. Yes married has plenty of downsides when you choose one that doesn't enjoy the same hobby to any degree.


This post says a lot.:whistling: If you are letting your wife control your fishing, then you need to trade her in. Then, get yourself a captain's license, 6 pack, which will allow you to charter, or fish for hire. In essence others are paying you to take them fishing. You'll likely work a bit but maybe get to fish some too, but at least you earn some money which will help pay for "your" recreational trips (maybe). (Bye the way, you will need to quit your day job because logically you can't work and fish at the same time, unless you are a charter captain. Also, you will need to increase the size and power of your boat so that you can get to the fishing grounds faster.

Afterwards, when you have more fish than you need just drive through the hood with one of those "ice cream type" sound systems going and you will be out of fish in no time.

Obviously, all of the above is sarcasm. In reality, there is no way to make recreational fishing pay for itself. There are a lot of people on this forum working hard to try to make it pay; but, the bottom line is most just love to fish, and hope that in the end they can still afford to fish.

Go fishing and enjoy for the sake of fishing. Catching is just a little extra.:thumbsup:


----------



## wackydaddy

fishn4real said:


> This post says a lot.:whistling: If you are letting your wife control your fishing, then you need to trade her in. Then, get yourself a captain's license, 6 pack, which will allow you to charter, or fish for hire. In essence others are paying you to take them fishing. You'll likely work a bit but maybe get to fish some too, but at least you earn some money which will help pay for "your" recreational trips (maybe). (Bye the way, you will need to quit your day job because logically you can't work and fish at the same time, unless you are a charter captain. Also, you will need to increase the size and power of your boat so that you can get to the fishing grounds faster.
> 
> Afterwards, when you have more fish than you need just drive through the hood with one of those "ice cream type" sound systems going and you will be out of fish in no time.
> 
> Obviously, all of the above is sarcasm. In reality, there is no way to make recreational fishing pay for itself. There are a lot of people on this forum working hard to try to make it pay; but, the bottom line is most just love to fish, and hope that in the end they can still afford to fish.
> 
> Go fishing and enjoy for the sake of fishing. Catching is just a little extra.:thumbsup:


 I thoroughly enjoyed this post :thumbup: Any day on the water fishing or feeding is better than a day with the wife...ahem...day at work...
I'll just keep offering trips to anybody who wants to join me and let them take home whatever I catch if they want it, or throw it back....


----------



## Crab Man

fishn4real said:


> This post says a lot.:whistling: If you are letting your wife control your fishing, then you need to trade her in. Then, get yourself a captain's license, 6 pack, which will allow you to charter, or fish for hire. In essence others are paying you to take them fishing. You'll likely work a bit but maybe get to fish some too, but at least you earn some money which will help pay for "your" recreational trips (maybe). (Bye the way, you will need to quit your day job because logically you can't work and fish at the same time, unless you are a charter captain. Also, you will need to increase the size and power of your boat so that you can get to the fishing grounds faster.
> 
> Afterwards, when you have more fish than you need just drive through the hood with one of those "ice cream type" sound systems going and you will be out of fish in no time.
> 
> Obviously, all of the above is sarcasm. In reality, there is no way to make recreational fishing pay for itself. There are a lot of people on this forum working hard to try to make it pay; but, the bottom line is most just love to fish, and hope that in the end they can still afford to fish.
> 
> Go fishing and enjoy for the sake of fishing. Catching is just a little extra.:thumbsup:


Commercial fishing is a lot more fun than working charters, at least to me. It's about actually going out and catching a bunch of fish, not babysitting a bunch of tourists and garbos.


----------



## Captdroot

LITECATCH said:


> Oh yea, don't forget to tell them what time you will be back into the dock. They are there somtimes waiting.


*Litecatch, how did you get so lucky? Wonder if you, or the boat, or both were not there? Would "they" call the USCG to see if everything was alright? Would they even try to raise you on the VHF? 

Would they call the fish police, to begin a BOLO, a stake out??? The devil in me, wants to give them a test! 

Good luck. You stay safe and hang in there.
*


----------



## gator7_5

Why don't you bring those neighbors and have them pitch in gas money. You all have a great time and you'll make more money on a spilt fuel bill than selling fish anyway.


----------



## wackydaddy

gator7_5 said:


> Why don't you bring those neighbors and have them pitch in gas money. You all have a great time and you'll make more money on a spilt fuel bill than selling fish anyway.


 I split gas often so it helps offset fuel costs, I was just curious what it would take, didn't know I had to have a set amount of verified income to sell anything other than bait.
I got my answer, not interested anymore


----------



## LITECATCH

If i could just get that lucky on the lottery! We are really talking about 2 different things. I would not get into trouble if i were gone from the dock because i am charter for hire. They are just trying to keep up with what type and amount of fish i catch weither i keep them or not. The vessel monitoring for the commercial (fish for sale) group would be in trouble if they were away from the dock and catching and keeping fish without them knowing about it, because they have a quota of fish they can catch each year. If they sneak out and catch fish they can sell them and it would not come out of their "quota" for the year. That is what they are trying to stop. That is why there is vessel monitoring, so they can tell when a boat is out. or could be so they can get all the #'s they are fishing and sell them to their friends!!!! Just kidding!


----------



## baldona523

I have fished with guys that sell their Cobia for gas money basically, they said that it is much easier and cheaper to get a non reef fish permit. I don't know the details, this is only what they told me and I don't know how much they actually get back. I certainly know they don't make money.

My recommendation: Buy a Hobie fishing kayak, zero gas money and pretty much can fish any spot within 3-5 miles of the beach.


----------



## Halfmoon

You need a commercial Lic to catch them and a whole sale commercial to sell them if any money is being made. Good luck getting the Restricted spcs endorsement on your personal Commercial lic. Not easy to get. If ya get caught you will do time and a hefty fine.


----------

